# Flasheo de telefónos Nokia



## oscar alberto ruge (Abr 2, 2005)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro, estudio ingeniería electrónica y observe el circuito del datacable nokia RS-232, como yo mantengo mis estudios con la reparación de teléfonos y la verdad si me puedes ayudar con el plano del circuito para poder flashear yo se que es ilegal. pero no niego que seria una opción de trabajo ya que la situación aquí en nuestro país no es fácil y por eso esta petición. yo tengo el programa Nokia tool versión 1.8 para dct4 muy amables agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 2, 2005)

Tu lo haz dicho.  Ese tema tiene implicaciones legales, por lo que no puede continuar.


----------

